# speaker problem



## krisjr (Mar 28, 2005)

hi ter,
i hav a JBL pro speaker which came bundled with my compaq PC,which was bought 4yrs back..the prob is am not geting any sound in the right speaker..but am geting sound in the left one.its near to the monitor(left one),but hav never faced any prob though.but wen i touch the right one or shake it a bit,the sound comes back,though very faint(not clear)..ters also a slight static(hissing kind) sound..
wat might be the prob..


----------



## klinux (Mar 28, 2005)

try attaching ur speakers to a walkman or music systems , to make sure right one works or not 

check if the wires of the speakers are a problem , just take one end of the wire , while music is playing and just twist the wires a bit and move along the other end of the wire , if there is sound in a particular twist in the wire , probably wire is gone bad . and u could cut out that portion and join the wires again . 

u can also start by checking if u get sound by either shaking the wire on the speaker end alone or the connector at the other end . just shake and bend the connector pins slightly 

since its over 4 yrs , warranty must be void , so if u are comfy , take old faithful screw driver and open up the speaker and check if the soldering is weak .


----------



## pirates1323 (Mar 28, 2005)

krisjr said:
			
		

> hi ter,
> i hav a JBL pro speaker which came bundled with my compaq PC,which was bought 4yrs back..the prob is am not geting any sound in the right speaker..but am geting sound in the left one.its near to the monitor(left one),but hav never faced any prob though.but wen i touch the right one or shake it a bit,the sound comes back,though very faint(not clear)..ters also a slight static(hissing kind) sound..
> wat might be the prob..



check the connections......if ur speaker is near to the monitor keep it elsewhere.....also chk the sound properties in the computyer also.....hmmm..... if sound comes then there are two reasons:

*1. Is ur speaker was fallen or u did something to it. 
2. or wires got broken inside...... *


----------



## krisjr (Mar 29, 2005)

no man:it hasnt fallen.my hands are safe like hell..well i did all tat tinkering mates..wen i take it closer to my ears ters a slight sound(like hissing)..but wen i turn down the sound i can hear some sound in the right one.or else by picking up and pressing the volume  
button or slightly increasing the sound,i can hear something in the right one.or else i cant hear anything in it.


----------



## klinux (Mar 29, 2005)

ok lose connection in the speaker itself where the volume control is attached . if u open it up , mostly there might be dust or something blocking the volume control internally , could even be worn out soldering . so try cleaning the controls both externally and internally . hopefully with alcohol or something that evaporates quick . my choice for all these jobs was always WD40 , even removes rust , but remember to swipe it off after 1/2 hour or so of applying it . if u aint comfy opening it , get a friend who is or a serice center . how much are those speakers now anyway (new ones) ??? koz service guys might ask a bit extra . 

in extreme case . change the whole wire and resolder all the fine parts .


----------



## krisjr (Mar 29, 2005)

ok if i get new speakers and plug it in,wil tat work fine..tey come cheap now a days rt..ill give it a go in the moring and post the results again..are frontech speakers gud for not a audiophile lik me


----------



## pirates1323 (Mar 29, 2005)

krisjr said:
			
		

> but wen i turn down the sound i can hear some sound in the right one.or else by picking up and pressing the volume
> button or slightly increasing the sound,i can hear something in the right one.or else i cant hear anything in it.



haa!!!  now I remember the same problem is with my headphone.......... but in tht case I can hear in left one but right one is slow....cant't listen in normal volume......uptill now I am using it as a temporary microphone............but I think ur speaker r dead now........  

But if u can hear something in there....... go to sound properties and increase the right speaker volume and now check it........


----------



## krisjr (Mar 29, 2005)

is ter any other way i can better chek wether the sound is cmin or not..via software etc..just to be sure etc..chekd sond prop,its fine..and ters nothing like right sound or left sound man..all vols r up to high


----------



## swatkat (Mar 29, 2005)

Do you have Headphones? connect them to the Audio-Out and check for right-side sound.


----------



## krisjr (Mar 29, 2005)

ok ill do tat..i guess i hav to find tat crappy headphone...tx mate for the info...i pmed u abt some other info..did u get it..get time ten plz reply..
tx


----------



## swatkat (Mar 29, 2005)

Also, try this, which Media Player do you use? If it's WinAmp, then check the "Balance" Slider, if it is in any extremes, then bring back the Middle!


----------



## krisjr (Mar 29, 2005)

swatkat said:
			
		

> Also, try this, which Media Player do you use? If it's WinAmp, then check the "Balance" Slider, if it is in any extremes, then bring back the Middle!



bro tat was the prob and some loose connections..tx mate..tx for the help.god is in details,u proved it.


----------

